#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Anyone Own A 7/11 Franchise

## Scottish Gary

Anyone ever owned a 7/11 or a Family Mart Franchise.?
If so where about and what were the pro's and cons ?

----------


## jandajoy

I remember readinf a thread on this very subject. Here or on TV. Basically an absolute waste of time unless you've got lots to lose and really good Thai contacts.
I might be remembering wrong. 

Check out the forums.

----------


## Slipstream

I'll second that, someone pitched this on TV and the general feedback was extremely negative I'm afraid.
The gist of it is that the 'royalties' or equivalent are pretty crippling unless you have an up and coming location that's gonna get tons of business etc.
I'd really put the idea to bed Gaz.

----------


## jizzybloke

looked into a KFC franchise, too much money!

----------


## bkkmadness

Scottish Gary, TV is thaivisa.com.

Also, they are always negative on there, and it might not be as terrible idea as they make out, do your own due diligence.

----------


## hillbilly

This is the company that controls 7-11 in Thailand.

Charoen Pokphand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## melvbot

Theres more info here as well. I would do a lot of research and use your own judgement rather than asking in here.

7-ELEVEN :: à¾×èÍ¹·ÕèÃÙéã¨...ã¡Åé æ ¤Ø³

----------


## Troubled

Yes agree with the other posters- make sure that you do your own due diligence. They will also do due diligence on you - do you have sufficient funds to make it a success
As a franchise you will pay a hefty fee for the name and the marketing that comes with it.
In theory the better known the name the more you will pay for the association.

You will be asked to sign a franchise agreement - a contract .They may say it is standard and dont worry. You should go through it with a fine toothcomb and a lawyer. It will list all your responsibilities as well as those of the franchisor. You will have a lot less freedom than if it were your own mom and pop store but also a lot more support hopefully

From afar the issue I find most disturbing with 7/11 is that there appears to be no restriction on them opening 7/11 wherever CP feels like.
One week you have a great location and business is booming  the next you have 3 more 7/11 within spitting distance and you are in trouble.

Good luck

----------


## Troubled

I forgot to add that there are a lot of websites out there with help for those thinking of opening a franchise.
Many governments have set up helpful websites as well which should help guide you through the process.
This does not replace the need for a lawyer

----------


## chitown

From what I understand, you can only by your products through them. They want to make money so their products are not cheap.

----------


## Scottish Gary

From what i can gather 7/11 charge around 2.5 million Baht. I can imagine that some locations will be more expensive than others. They put you on a training course and give you a manager to help you get started. 
On a worrying note i have been told that they give you monthly targets. If you fail to reach the targets 3 months running they will take the franchise away.

----------


## dirtydog

I think the 7/11 concept probably used to be good. then I went to Nong khai, the bus station there has a 7/11 on both corners of the entrance, ie less than 10 meters away from each other, that foking don't do either of them any favours.
Where I live in Jomtien within 500 meters of me I have at least 3 7/11s, that aint a good business practise or a franchise to buy into.

----------


## Texpat

No cheap-ass [at][at][at][at] poms can do it.

They're only just here for the pussy.

That's why they'll fail.

----------


## Loy Toy

Know CP quite well!  :Sad: 

Done some product design work for them, they submitted that design to their joint venture partners, won their approval and then claimed the design as their own!
When I argued the point the boss of the department said, Do you know what C.P means, I said no. and he said copy and produce!
Left me high and dry and after all of my hard work.
Don't know if that is really C.P's business strategy, or just the cnut manager but I will always be careful dealing with this group from that day forward.

From my experience an upstream, downstream business empire that picks up payments at every jetty and drop off point. Can't see a 7Eleven franchise being profitable in the long run with this company being the parent entity.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No cheap-ass [at][at][at][at] poms can do it.
> 
> They're only just here for the pussy.
> 
> That's why they'll fail.


Here you go. I think you should enrol.

Stand Up Comedy Courses Training at The Comedy School London.

----------


## buriramboy

I've personally got no idea if investing in a 7/11 franchise is a good idea or not, but i bet most of the detractors have no idea of the size of the investment or the possible returns, basically just ain't got the balls to do it themselves and hate to see anyone else having a go. But with 5,000+ 7/11's in Thailand, it's pretty obvious that quite a few people see it as a good investment opportunity.

----------


## Rigger

I heard some where that you cant just open one they make open 5 or more stores ?
I will be opening Riggers beer warehouse in about two months time, will be suppling the local shops, Also putting in a small ice machine and selling everything from fish,fresh veg, noddles.

----------


## jandajoy

Yes, why not just open your own shop? Stock of similar quality (if not better) is widely available and probably competitive with 7/11 wholesale.

----------


## keda

> I've personally got no idea if investing in a 7/11 franchise is a good idea or not, but i bet most of the detractors have no idea of the size of the investment or the possible returns, basically just ain't got the balls to do it themselves and hate to see anyone else having a go. But with 5,000+ 7/11's in Thailand, it's pretty obvious that quite a few people see it as a good investment opportunity.


I agree, having seen many shophouse blocks built in desolate places, which soon turned into thriving communities with a 711 near the center. 

Then we have supply vs demand, and if they weren't turning a fair profit they wouldn't be there. Otoh, I imagine the microprint will have CP holding their franchisees' balls, and TiT, so don't take the chance with money you cannot comfortably afford to lose.

----------


## Spin

> I will be opening Riggers beer warehouse in about two months time


Yeah and it'll be closing due to backruptcy in about 4 months based on current consumption rates  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

open an 8/10

you dont have to pay those 7/11 twats and you get shorter working hours

----------


## Rigger

Fok 7/11 they started this no alchol before 5 last week and now I just went to buy a beer and the doors are padlocked and they tell me no beer until 6. 
I am joining Smegs gang Thailand sux

----------


## davearn

You mean you can't pick up a six pack at 6 in the morning anymore ?

----------


## Red dragon

f*ck knows about 7/11 but great avatar!!!

Robin Friday is a fucking legend!!!!
 :WeAreNotWorthy: 



Super furry animals aint bad either :wales:

----------


## Rigger

Dont know as I have never tried 
What pisses me off is changing it all the time for no real reason. Ok I understand why they dont sell at the service station 7/11. But why keep changing there rules at the other shops. Would it not be better if they sold during school hour and stopped once school was out. That would make some sense

----------


## peterpan

Not much makes sense in this country, but every corner store around here sells beer all the hours they are open, I mean Buddhist holidays, the anniversary of Elvis's death, anytime, nothings sacred.

----------


## jandajoy

Here too. 6 in the morning 'till midnight. 7 days a week. It's good. Mind you the main bootle shop is run by the wife of the boss cop.

----------


## DrAndy

> Dont know as I have never tried 
> What pisses me off is changing it all the time for no real reason. Ok I understand why they dont sell at the service station 7/11. But why keep changing there rules at the other shops. Would it not be better if they sold during school hour and stopped once school was out. That would make some sense


 
do you think it has anything to do with you?

----------


## Rigger

> Not much makes sense in this country, but every corner store around here sells beer all the hours they are open, I mean Buddhist holidays, the anniversary of Elvis's death, anytime, nothings sacred.


Yeh I will just have to ask them to get in some small hiny





> do you think it has anything to do with you?


No why would it ?. I should go check a couple of other 7/11 in the area to see if they have different timings. It could be the old I forgot to take the chain off the door but I wont let farang know that I will tell him it doesnt open to 6

----------


## El Gibbon

Rigger, you can buy anytime you want at big box stores, just buy two cases. Fits the "law" as your seen as a small operator re-stocking.. done it 

E. G.

----------


## aging one

yup have had to do that a few times. Last time the wife did it. She found her wine at 2:30 at Foodland, they said wait until 5pm. She went ballistic.  Simply told the girl to get a case. No can sell I was told, get the freaking manager. Pushed the case up to check out.  Gone we were in 5 minutes.

----------


## jim1176

> I will be opening Riggers beer warehouse in about two months time, will be suppling the local shops, Also putting in a small ice machine and selling everything from fish,fresh veg, noddles.


Where. 

How do you plan to make a profit in Thailand with the screw the farang philosophy?

----------


## Rigger

> Rigger, you can buy anytime you want at big box stores


Yeh I guess that will be the way to go and cheaper as well

----------


## Travelmate

> Rigger, you can buy anytime you want at big box stores, just buy two cases. Fits the "law" as your seen as a small operator re-stocking.. done it 
> 
> E. G.


True. That what I normally do couple of cases of booze. problem solved. The law does not work. We just buy more to bypass it. A lovely loophole it is.

----------


## Rigger

> Where. How do you plan to make a profit in Thailand with the screw the farang philosophy?


Thai run/Thai owned/ Family are strong in the village and local goverment. Family are hard working people and the village really needs a decent store. we allready grow lots of fresh veg and have fish dams to supply some of the fresh food. I am willing to give the wife a shot at it and if it dont work I guess I get to move into a bigger motorcycle workshop.
So the farang will have nothing to do with it

----------


## Dalton

> Rigger, you can buy anytime you want at big box stores, just buy two cases. Fits the "law" as your seen as a small operator re-stocking.. done it


He might as well order direct from the brewery  :Smile:

----------


## ayayeyey

> Scottish Gary, TV is thaivisa.com.
> 
> Also, they are always negative on there, and it might not be as terrible idea as they make out, do your own due diligence.



Tv seems to attract negative people in much the same way honey attracts bees.

----------


## DrAndy

^ I am not sure about that; I think that the more positive and outgoing members get banned, just leaving the dross

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by El Gibbon
> 
> Rigger, you can buy anytime you want at big box stores, just buy two cases. Fits the "law" as your seen as a small operator re-stocking.. done it
> 
> 
> He might as well order direct from the brewery


That may be the solution for Rigger. I think there is a brewery in Khon Kaen.

----------


## ayayeyey

> ^ I am not sure about that; I think that the more positive and outgoing members get banned, just leaving the dross


yeah, that is plausible, lol

----------


## keda

Just happened, didn't it, with Samak. :Wink:

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by El Gibbon
> 
> 
> Rigger, you can buy anytime you want at big box stores, just buy two cases. Fits the "law" as your seen as a small operator re-stocking.. done it 
> 
> E. G.
> 
> 
> True. That what I normally do couple of cases of booze. problem solved. The law does not work. We just buy more to bypass it. A lovely loophole it is.


Just like the rumble strips they paint on the road to make people drive slower...well, if you speed up you won't feel them. :Wink:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Anyone ever owned a 7/11 or a Family Mart Franchise.?
> If so where about and what were the pro's and cons ?


UGLY UNIFORMS :nerner:

----------


## Chittychangchang

*7-Eleven*CP All Plc. is the sole operator of 7-Eleven convenience stores in Thailand. The CP Group acquired the rights to distribute the convenience store in 1987.The first 7-Eleven outlet was opened in 1989 on Patpong Road in Bangkok. As of 2020, the company had a total of 11,700 stores nationwide employing 170,000 workers. Of the total, 4,245 stores are in Bangkok and vicinity (44 percent) and 5,297 stores are in provincial areas (56 percent). There are 4,205 corporate-owned stores (44 percent), 4,645 franchise stores (49 percent), and 692 sub-area license stores (seven percent). An average of 11.7 million customers visit 7-Eleven stores each day. In 2016, the company expanded another 710 new stores both as stand-alone stores and stores at PTT gas stations. At the end of 2014, the company had 8,210 stand-alone stores (86 percent) and 1,332 stores in PTT gas stations (14 percent). The company has plans to open approximately 700 new stores annually, with the goal of 10,000 stores in 2017

----------


## Backspin

^ interesting Chit.

----------


## Edmond

> The company has plans to open approximately 700 new stores annually, *with the goal of 10,000 stores in 2017*


That's great. I hope they will hit this goal.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

I am going to start a thread so people can read the rules of this forum.. Chitty what was your point in bumping a 12 year old thread?  To let snubs know how many places he can buy liquor and at what hour?


https://teakdoor.com/view.php?pg=teakdoor_secrets

----------


## reinvented

we have rules?

----------


## Saint Willy

A friend of mine almost bought a 7/11 franchise in Indonesia, despite the country having FAmily Mart, IndoMaret and 7/11s every 100 metres in Jakarta. Thankfully he never did, as 7/11 lost their licence and pulled out of the country altogether.

----------


## jabir

May have changed a bit since 2010-11 when a mate's wife had a 711 on Beach Road, but at the time he said that income before overheads and taxes etc was around 47% of gross profit, which varies due to high/low margin items. After that there's no end of regs, checks, seminars, performance tests and promos that the franchisee is obliged to pay for, leaving them effectively little more than managers for the bigger corpn which tbf allows them to turn a fair profit on their investment. Head office know to the satang how much each store is taking, and if it's 'too much' they won't hesitate to open another store nearby since the smallprint allows them to do virtually as they please. 

Though it may have changed in the past decade, the initial contract then was for 10 years extendable for a further ten by mutual consent, and after the full 20 years it's goodbye.

----------


## bsnub

I think Rigger is dead. He has not been on since 2018.

----------


## Fondles

> I think Rigger is dead. He has not been on since 2018.


Sold up and moved back to Aus I thought.

----------

